# The smell of hospitals in winter...



## Viper_SA (3/8/21)

Just got reminded of the lyrics to the song, Long December by the Counting Crows. Sitting in the ER waiting for news on my mom. She has Crohn's Disease and this afternoon she started vomiting badly and saw the GP. He wrote it off as a spastic colon (her regular GP died of Covid, so we saw the first and best one we could still find an opening with). I phoned every hour to check on her, and the last time I called she was incoherent and sounded really bad. Couldn't get her off the toilet and had to phone an ambulance. They chose the nearest, but not the best hospital. Whole toilet was covered in blood. Now they don't have empty beds due to Covid cases. Sitting here in the waiting area going nuts because I am not getting any feedback. To top it off apparently the medical aid has issues with payments once you've already seen a GP and then hit the ER the same day. He's talking like R25k stuff, but admissions are telling me different. So bloody confused right now and damn I want a stinky sooo bad. Please keep her in your prayers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/21)

Finally going to take xrays and apparently waiting on bloodwork. Just had the worst cup of hospital coffee. Bleh. At least the stinky craving has gone and I've had a chance to vape once. Looks like I'm going to be here a while still.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (4/8/21)

All the best man and hope your mom gets the help she deserves and gets better soon. Stay strong.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/8/21)

Wishing your mom a speedy recovery @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/21)

Thanks for the good wishes. Just got home now. She's finally in the ward after a negative Covid test. Doctor used some or other big word, but it boils down to internal bleeding of some sort and bloodwork shows signs of some or other infection. Not allowed to visit her, but I'll update if and when I can. Again, thanks for the well wishes. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/8/21)

Holding thumbs for your mom @Viper_SA 
I hope she can get better soon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (4/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. Just got home now. She's finally in the ward after a negative Covid test. Doctor used some or other big word, but it boils down to internal bleeding of some sort and bloodwork shows signs of some or other infection. Not allowed to visit her, but I'll update if and when I can. Again, thanks for the well wishes. Much appreciated


I didn't want to open the thread at first. Now I'm glad I did. Thoughts and prayers to you and your mom bro. I hope she recovers well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/8/21)

Hey only saw this now. 

I pray and hope that your mom has a speedy recovery and they nail whatever is ailing her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/21)

Thanks again for the well wishes everyone. Can't reach her on her phone, but spoke to the ward and they say she is stable. Doctor changed treatment plan and she's going for a sonar soon. As soon as she's strong enough they will do a colonoscopy and gasteoscopy. Sure I butchered that spelling 

The no visitors rule really sucks. I'm so over Covid already.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/8/21)

I'm with you on that no visitor rule. You wouldn't know how bad it affected me.


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/21)

Resistance said:


> I'm with you on that no visitor rule. You wouldn't know how bad it affected me.



I can only imagine bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/8/21)

Wishing your Mom a speedy recovery - and strength to you in coping with all of this @Viper_SA - and that without a stinkie. Kudos to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/21)

Just an update for those following this thread. Did a colonoscopy and gasteoscopy. Found growths in the colon and esophagus. Took biopsies and the next step is a CT scan. Really praying its not malignant.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (7/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Just an update for those following this thread. Did a colonoscopy and gasteoscopy. Found growths in the colon and esophagus. Took biopsies and the next step is a CT scan. Really praying its not malignant.


Praying for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/8/21)

Resistance said:


> Praying for you!



Thanks bud, really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/21)

Strength to you guys @Viper_SA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

